# Geared finger engine



## dgjessing (Feb 4, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSQ9zGWvmz4[/ame]

 :


----------



## bronson (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice finger engine first one i have seen with gears. Nice work.


----------



## miner49r (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice Dave. Was it difficult locating the shaft centers so the gears meshed properly?


----------



## dgjessing (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks, guys. Actually I screwed up the shaft centers and got them a little too close together... the gears "caught" in a few places. So I put them in the lathe and took the tips of the teeth off a little. Opps :


----------

